# Weight Loss Can Be Contagious, Study Suggests



## Northerner (Feb 15, 2012)

So this is why the Weight Loss Group is so successful! 

Is weight loss "contagious"? According to a new study published online in the journal Obesity, teammates in a team-based weight loss competition significantly influenced each other's weight loss, suggesting that shedding pounds can have a ripple effect.
Researchers from The Miriam Hospital's Weight Control and Diabetes Research Center and The Warren Alpert Medical School of Brown University found that team members not only achieved similar weight loss outcomes, but participants who said their teammates played a large role in their weight loss actually lost the most weight.

http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2012/02/120214122124.htm


----------



## caffeine_demon (Feb 15, 2012)

I don't think it is contagious - I'm sitting next to someone who's lost 5 stone, and I haven't caught it at all!!


----------



## slipper (Feb 17, 2012)

, maybe not catching, but the weight lose group here I find helpful.  Perhaps its the fact we publish our results and get support from others.


----------

